# 11-27-17 my 1st chrome!



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

AWESOME!

Had the day off from work today ( rare ) so I hit up Eastlake @ the soccer fields. Said to myself...let's go BASS fishing lol. Mind you all I've caught ALOT of fish in my life but never a steelhead. I have been trying for one the last 4 years...once last year. Read all the reports and tried allllllllll the different ways to catch one. Today I just figured I would just go and toss a purple blue fox #3 super vibrant and JUST fish. About my 20th or so cast she hit! BAM!

Treat it like bass fishing lol. Alot of people fishing and catching. Fished for only an hour and saw 7 caught...talked to a couple people and they said it's ON. Anyway great day and a pain of a fish to cross of my list. Did hook up again two casts later with a bigger fish but it came off...Sat there for a moment and took in the day...then said that's it I'm good.

Tight lines and good times

Don.


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Nice fish, congratulations!


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

Good job. The first one is always special.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks! Special indeed.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

What to do with the eggs? Right now I have them in water and in my chest freezer. How long before I should start making sacs? Next time I can fish is next sunday.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Its best to have a veteran steelheader personally show you how to care for your eggs.


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

Congrats on your first steelie, now for the bad news....your probably hooked for life. They're a great fish and a joy to catch. Hope it just the first of many. Tight lines.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Now that's the way to spend an off day from work! Congrats.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Beats watching the Browns!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Good job! Sometimes we overthink fishing.


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Lots of info on YouTube about curing eggs.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Going with a simple borax mixture to cure eggs. Always wanted to do this...but I also want to eat them lol. Anyone ever eat the eggs?

Don


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Going with a simple borax mixture to cure eggs. Always wanted to do this...but I also want to eat them lol. Anyone ever eat the eggs?
> 
> Don


A few years back I gave my brother some eggs and he had a recipe for caviar, they actually were pretty good with crackers, surprised me. When we bluegill fished as kids we kept the eggs and fried them up , haven’t done it since.


----------



## HogCatchin (Oct 24, 2017)

I tried the Soccer Fields for about 20 minutes @11 today...nothing. Decided to head over the Eastlake Port Authority off of Erie just a 2 miles away and flat out killed it. 14 fish in 2 hours all with a 1/4 Rooster Tail. I think the smallest was 20in with the largest at 27in.


----------



## Jason abate (Nov 24, 2016)

Did you fish the wall or the channel off the river by kayak launch?


----------



## HogCatchin (Oct 24, 2017)

Jason abate said:


> Did you fish the wall or the channel off the river by kayak launch?


Channel near kayak/boat launch is the place. I'll be heading up in a bit to take another crack it.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

How did it go today HogCatchin if you even made it out? I'm going out there this weekend at the soccer fields then over to the EPA. there are a few spots out there I've noticed to fish from shore. I may drive around after fishing and check some other spots out.


----------



## HogCatchin (Oct 24, 2017)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> How did it go today HogCatchin if you even made it out? I'm going out there this weekend at the soccer fields then over to the EPA. there are a few spots out there I've noticed to fish from shore. I may drive around after fishing and check some other spots out.


I made it out today again and got skunked at the same spot. I spent an hour at that location before heading over to Eastlake Marina. Was there for about 30 minutes and saw two nice size caught. Didn't ask..but he was using a bobber..eggs? I'm a bass fisherman so I'm a little out of my element. The good news I'm on PTO for the next two weeks so just getting my lure wet it was a good day.

One side note. Current was ALOT slower than yesterday with temps down about 10 degrees. I'm assuming the water temps don't play as much an impact when it comes to this species does it?


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks for the report. I am no expert when it comes to steelhead as I've tried around 30-40 times over the last 4 years ( only once last year ) strictly targeting only steelhead. I have had hook ups but it was only this past Monday where I got my hands on one. Like I mentioned before I've read all the reports and tried numerous techniques but never caught one. I like the challenge this fish gives me...although have drove home many times cursing this fish loudly LOL. 

As far as water temp and current I'm not to sure of the effects it has with steelhead. These fish are on the move and do have something to do upstream. I've seen them in high muddy water and also fighting their way in water 4 inches deep. All I do is take it in - take pictures -and take notes. Crazy fish they are...almost like they make people go zombie like with methods and techniques that are used to catch them...I can't lie as I'm intrigued and hooked with my quest to eventually catch one with a fly rod on cold January morning with light snow falling and maybe then I truly get that feeling for the steelhead.

Tight lines and good times. 

Don.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Temperature of the water Does have a lot to do with steelhead movement-flow rates, probably little effect. This should not be an issue this time of year however. We've had a couple "warm" rains, perhaps we need a substantial snowfall and subsequent meltdown to really get them rolling. I have read many exceptional reports of "many" lake trollers near the tribs having "many" hookups-this year more than any other. Now wondering if that has any effect on the river migrations or the numbers in the tribs? Shouldn't but who really knows? Wish Mr. Hillman was still with us to present that question to him.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Thanks for the report. I am no expert when it comes to steelhead as I've tried around 30-40 times over the last 4 years ( only once last year ) strictly targeting only steelhead. I have had hook ups but it was only this past Monday where I got my hands on one. Like I mentioned before I've read all the reports and tried numerous techniques but never caught one. I like the challenge this fish gives me...although have drove home many times cursing this fish loudly LOL.
> 
> Tight lines and good times.
> 
> Don.


so im wondering why is it you keep loosing them??? hook pulling out?? line breaking?? not actually getting a hook into them??
biggest thing with steelhead is your drag, if its not set right forget it you wont catch fish...if you use heavy line to make up for a tight drag they will straighten out your hook or swivel or rip the hook out of their mouth, seen it a thousand times over the years...drag should be tight enough to allow the fish to run without your rod bouncing up as the drag gets pulled out..rod will bow and flex some as it is going out but shouldn't be going way down then bouncing way up as the drag gets taken. I use 6 pound test for the most part in the river and on my trolling gear and loose very few fish... 
#2 thing a see, or should I say smell, is aftershave, cigarettes, and scented hand soap...cant tell you the number of times ive been on the river fishing right next to someone and im catching fish like crazy and they never get a hook up... and im sitting there smelling there aftershave they've lathered on just before going fishing... and they cant figure out why they aren't getting any bites.... scent kills and if you have something on your hands they don't like you will get it on your bait and they wont touch it...wash your hands good in the water you are fishing before you start...and don't use scented soap before you go fishing
if that's not your issue send me a pm and maybe we can figure out what you are doing wrong..


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

@ Triple-J

I would say TIME. Time put in and just maybe a little bad luck. I've said that I have fished for steelhead 30-40 times over the last 4 years. Most of those trips were the 1st 2 years and maybe not going at peak times...Sometimes I was the only guy standing in the river which most times as with other fish is probably not a good time. I was experimenting with different techniques and trying maybe to hard to catch one back then. Most trips were at the soccer fields in Eastlake and a few down at daniels park. As with the scent thing I would say 9 out of 10 times I go fishing no matter what the species is I don't stop to buy gas use anything that would give off a bad scent as I'm very aware that It will deter the fish. Upon arrival of anywhere I fish I have a habit to dip my hands in the water and sometimes rub some mud on my hands before I start fishing. Now I do smoke while fishing most times so this the only thing that can think of as maybe a problem. But I'm not banking on it. Overall I just think that I ... over think my process. I'm a very good fisherman and usually don't have a hard time with other fish like muskies crappie and especially catfish...I just think that after a few very unsuccessful trips early on were I saw steelhead caught and I got nothing but leaves and minnows stuck on my hook lol...it went to my head...lol there it is...over thinking.

Also it wasn't like I was getting alot of hookups...more like 4 to my memory but they broke off or tossed the bait or lure because the fish likes to stay out of the water more than stay in it when hooked lol. Anyway thank you and all that have gave support and ideals over the last couple years as I have my notes and the drive to one day post some amazing pictures of some steelhead caught. 

Stay twisted if not I will for ya. 


Don.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Steelhead havent been taking minnows in my spot lately. They’ve wanted big colorful rapalas and spoons. Green/silver, green/white, purple, white. Think they want bigger meals.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

twisted i get ya ... was just curious ... keep after them ...after a few you will be hooked for good lol...


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks. I fish hard from ice out to the end of fall...Sometimes I fade around October. Steelhead provides a much needed and exciting time to continue my love of fishing...work though has consumed alot of my time in the last 2 years and has quite frankly put a strain on my fishing and more importantly my family. Time...not enough of it and like many wish like I do that I had the $ to simply provide and RELAX. I'm a hard working go to work with broken fingers and sick as a dog kinda guy with thoughts of fishing and just paying the bills on time. Not bitchin but fishing no matter the species provides me with calm reflexion and a much needed reset to gather and repeat the day.

...a little moaning and swear words on the way home from a poor fishing day sometimes lol...in the end with a go to bed twisted tea and a jotted note about my day .... it's all about ...

Fish fire food friends family.

Tight lines and good times.

Don


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Congrats on the fish! I can understand your frustration. I only get out a few times a year for steelhead and it's usually mid-winter when the fishing is tougher. Too busy hunting in the fall and crappie fishing in the spring! Got to drive 45-60 minutes to get to the closest river with steel. Very frustrating to go that far and get nothing! Got my 1st one on a spinner with 50lb braided line on the Chagrin. Didn't have to worry about drag that time! Had more broken lines and spit hooks than I have catches.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

you need to experience the October bite and then you will see why people get hooked ...
lol


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...came across another steelhead today and just standing around in da garage making some sacs tonight...I went with a simple salt cure tonight. Making sacs of various sizes...I can't express how much fun I'm having right now! Except for a rather large cut on my finger that is just pounding from the salt cure...LOL...awesome no less...heading out tomorrow to hit various locations out at Eastlake in the morning. 

Tight lines and good times. 

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

My lucky penny...1975 the old lady's birthday lol.

In picture above.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Congrats! Wife got her first today off e 72. Wasn't a big one and was right at sunset on a HJ12. No walleyes.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Awesome! I haven't hit anywhere for eyes this year...most my walleye fishing is just after ice out @ the branch. 

Don.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

congrats twisted me and my son are gonna hit the grand tomorrow...see what happens lol


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Cool...best of luck to you two tomorrow. 

I may be having too much fun with these eggs as I am now adding wax worms to the sacs...lol.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

well they looked good what you had in the pic
good luck to you if you go...


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> What to do with the eggs? Right now I have them in water and in my chest freezer. How long before I should start making sacs?


Soaking them in water is the worst thing you could have done. They're pretty much ruined now.
Next time you get a female you want to keep, rip the gills out, and bleed it quickly. On the way home, buy some Pautzke's BorXofire cure in your choice of color. I use mostly natural. When you get it home, pull the skeins out, you'll notice there's a membrane keeping them together. Lay them flat, membrane side down on some paper towels. Get a plastic spoon, and gently scrape/separate the eggs from the membrane so they're all loose singles. Put them in a ziploc bag, and sprinkle your choice of BorXofire in the bag , covering the eggs. Seal the bag, and work the powder into the eggs, gently but thoroughly. Put the bag in the fridge for at least 2 hours. After that, you can freeze them loose, or start tying sacks. Sacks can be frozen, or kept for use in the fridge. BorXofire is great stuff! Makes a nice firm sugar sweet egg that milks well, and holds up for quite a few drifts.


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

HogCatchin said:


> One side note. Current was ALOT slower than yesterday with temps down about 10 degrees. I'm assuming the water temps don't play as much an impact when it comes to this species does it?


Water temps do make a big difference! When the temps drop over night, I won't even bother going out until midday . Those couple degrees make a huge difference in turning the bite on. It's like flipping a switch when it hits the right temp, and you'll just start poppin em left and right!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

@ chuckNduck...

Awesome. I will try this with what I have left. What I'm doing now is something I got off youtube...salt cure. What I'm doing now seems to be working but I've noticed some eggs breaking very easily. Borax is what I wanted to originally but I went with salt tonight...thanks again for your advice...especially about the plastic spoon and scraping...I was kinda getting mad that they were sticking together and whatnot...


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

When done with making sacs...do you put in a dry container with or wit out water or some of the solution that you use to prime the eggs...I'm talking about I want to use some of the 40 I made tomorrow but what to do with the leftovers?


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Ok...with today's fish I immediately bleed it...then fish some more. When I got home did the process of removing the MEAT...then carefully removed the eggs...which in turn placed in cold water for 5 minutes. Drained then placed in salt water for 30 minutes. Drained again then started the sacs process. I made around 40 sacs tonight to be used in the morning tomorrow. So many ways to process steelhead eggs...thanks again for your advice as I will put it to the table soon.


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> @ chuckNduck...
> 
> Awesome. I will try this with what I have left. What I'm doing now is something I got off youtube...salt cure. What I'm doing now seems to be working but I've noticed some eggs breaking very easily. Borax is what I wanted to originally but I went with salt tonight...thanks again for your advice...especially about the plastic spoon and scraping...I was kinda getting mad that they were sticking together and whatnot...


Laying them out on the paper towels helps get them dry, and the BorXofire firms them up, and makes them much easier to handle.


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

This is a great video, and pretty much exactly how I cure eggs


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Great video. Will try...like said in video there is a million ways with this process. I for one will try some and a few on the fly methods along the way...thanks again.

Tightlines and good times. 

Don


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

Right on, Don. Good luck out there, feel the steel!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks again...I'm going to bed now even though I'm extremely pumped for the morning. Fish or no fish it's always a learning curve...to be continued.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Went this morning at Eastlake port authority and within 10 minutes my buddy got his 1st ever steelhead. We fished a couple hours and had numerous hook ups but never landed another. Fish was caught on a mepps spinner...egg sacs went without a nibble.

Cool thing is when we got there and started walking to the gate a buck was walking the same way so we all stopped and for about a couple minutes it literally was a stand off as the deer really wanted to cross at the gate but we were in his way lol...he did stomp his front foot a few times...after fishing we drove around a found up to 4 more spots to fish from in the future...nice morning today.

Don


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Went this morning at Eastlake port authority and within 10 minutes my buddy got his 1st ever steelhead. We fished a couple hours and had numerous hook ups but never landed another. Fish was caught on a mepps spinner...egg sacs went without a nibble.
> 
> Cool thing is when we got there and started walking to the gate a buck was walking the same way so we all stopped and for about a couple minutes it literally was a stand off as the deer really wanted to cross at the gate but we were in his way lol...he did stomp his front foot a few times...after fishing we drove around a found up to 4 more spots to fish from in the future...nice morning today.
> 
> Don


Isn't that area now posted as no trespassing?


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Didn't see any signs or anything saying that. Only the buck that was acting like security.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

The police came last night and kicked everyone off.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

I don't think we are talking about the same place? We fished at the port authority not the seawall...which is down the street some more.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

@ Zimmerj

This is where I think you are talking about. The seawall and the end of erie road.


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> @ Zimmerj
> 
> This is where I think you are talking about. The seawall and the end of erie road.


That was it. Sorry for the previous post.


----------



## Artdoorsman (Dec 25, 2017)

Congratulations on your first chrome!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Thank you....and welcome back!


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 24, 2015)

Awesome!


----------

